# Coralife Digital Thermometer, Anyone ever use it?



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello everyone, Just wondering if anyone has ever used the Coralife Digital Thermometer? I bought it at big als just 2 days ago because my floating one seems to have moisture building on the inside and i found it hard if not impossible to read it. 
Has anyone else used these? It's a pretty nifty gadget, cost about 13Bucks at Big-als and i put it in the tank right away. GLAD i did,,, temperature was reading 86.7 farenheit.... YIKES....... 
So right away i turned the heater back and found out i have a problem with my stupid heater, That will be a topic in another post....
thanks for any comments. 
sheldon


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would double check the readings on those digital thermometers; they have been known to give faulty readings.

This is the reason I avoid them and prefer to use the alcohol filled thermometers.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> I would double check the readings on those digital thermometers; they have been known to give faulty readings.
> 
> This is the reason I avoid them and prefer to use the alcohol filled thermometers.


What are the Alcohol filled ones? the floating ones? If not what is the brand or where do you get them. I've posted this article on the Cichlid-forum as well and have had tons of responses. Mostly positive but one guy who is huge in aquaria said they were crap. Always some positive and negatives... Well i'll pick up another floater to compare and see how this digital one is going to hold up...
Tks for your comments and experience...
cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The alcohol filled thermometers are the cheap floating ones that you can get (they also come in a sinking variety) for a few dollars.

I don't remember the brand, but I just buy and use whatever is cheapest.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

When you are looking for one of the cheap floating ones, have a look at a bunch of them on the rack. Many of them will be showing temps plus or minus a few degrees. Accurate? I dunno  A degree or two (F, anyway) shouldn't make a huge different unless it's near the top or bottom end of the range of comfort.

I used to have a pretty good lab thermometer that I would 'calibrate' the cheap ones with, until I broke it.

I have a couple of the digital ones. They seem to work okay. Since most of my tanks are kept a room temperature I use them mostly to monitor temps when I'm aging change water.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

PPulcher said:


> When you are looking for one of the cheap floating ones, have a look at a bunch of them on the rack. Many of them will be showing temps plus or minus a few degrees. Accurate? I dunno


I take all of them off the rack, and buy the one that is closest to the average of all the thermometers


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

That's a good strategy, and that's what I do, too.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Me as well, if one is off by a few degrees why bother ?

I have a new digital still in the wrapper, and a used one not tried needs a new batt. I'll try them soon.

I have a floating one for years, use mostly to check apt temp and occasionally gets popped into the 10g. In the 40g the hanging metal bracket kind. Both work ok.


----------

